# Focus RS Review Shots!!



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey All,

A friend of mine got his hands on a New Focus RS for a weekend from Ford to test drive and review for the RS Owners Club, so i popped out with him to have a go at capturing it, was great fun as moving photography is my favorite type of work.

hope you like the pics, C & C welcome.

1.








2.








3.








4.









CheeRS James.

:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice pics mate thanks for posting


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

best looking ford for a very long time imo :thumb: good photos to!!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Cracking photos fella, i really like the look of that new RS


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

3rd pic down is amazing


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb:great car


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pics. 

I have read the review in the Rallye News (I am still a member despite not having owned an RS since late 2001).

Chris.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice James :thumb:

can you share some EXIF info please - shutter speeds, car speed approx etc etc..


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice pics there mate :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice pics!! :thumb:

I want a RS!!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great pictures. Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, really like them.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Second picture down is my fav - wish I could take pics like that. V.talented.

Chris


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool pics! One suggestion I have would be to boost the saturation a bit to make the blue stand out a bit more and maybe boost the contrast as well. I know the blues pretty deep but looks a bit light there imo.

Wish I could do moving stuff like that!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely car, they're all slightly OOF + soft tho


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice James :thumb:
> 
> can you share some EXIF info please - shutter speeds, car speed approx etc etc..


No worries Damon,

Car Speed 60-80mph

Kit..
Canon 400D
Canon 17 - 85mm IS USM
Speedlite 530ex

Exif..

Picture No. ...........1.......................2........................3......................4

F Stop...................f/22.................f/25....................f22..................f/11

Exposure time.......1/20...............1/20....................1/10................1/80

ISO........................200................200.....................200..................400

Focal Lenght.........53mm............30mm..................17mm...............28mm

W/B.......................Auto.................."......................."....................."

:thumb:


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Wish I could do moving stuff like that!


Nothing stopping you mate, you only need a duel carriage way and a second car!!!!

No fancy car pods here


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Mint!!!!!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok,

Been having a play, now im not one for editing Photo's my self unless really needed, i like out the camera, BUT had a little play with contrast and i can see the difference that can be made, had a play with saturation too but these image arnt saturated at all.

So a comparison,

1.
Before








After









2.
Before








After









3.
Before








After









4.
Before








After









And a couple more from the collection.......




























I can see how much you can get out of that little tweek here and there, something i think i will go away and research!!!!

I can see little differences in 1. 2. 4.

But 3. has changed alot the car is much bluer and the background colours are much more outstanding.

Alot to learn!!!!!


----------

